# Tried to stack - Interested in what you think



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

She’s 10 months in 2 days. ~22” at the withers and 56lbs. She’s stocky like her dad and older sister (repeat litter) I know we messed up a bit on the stack - I was told I should have her lean into her shoulders a bit. So I ’ll give that a try next time.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know squat about conformation, except I know what I like! Your dog is not "stacked" in this photo, but WOW she is very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> I don't know squat about conformation, except I know what I like! Your dog is not "stacked" in this photo, but WOW she is very beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you! I appreciate the compliment!

I did my best to follow the “how to stack” sticky. I know she needs to lean more forward. We’ll get there ?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Her front end actually looks quite nice to me... she lacks angulation the rear which limits her extension. High withers. I don’t know enough for a full critique but I like her... nice strong bodied female with an alert expression. Lovely coloring / example of a bi.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Beautifully pigmented female with OK withers, good topline, very good length and position of croup. Good angulation in front though her upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear and, with someone that knew what they were doing, she would show a bit more angulation. She looks to be straight from the front. I can't see her pasterns and feet. Very good substance, nice head and ears. She is a hair heavier than she should be.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Good angulation in front though her upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear and, with someone that knew what they were doing, she would show a bit more angulation.


Interesting... her back legs look so straight to me, I know that a better stack would improve this but I’m super interested now to see how much.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

lhczth said:


> Beautifully pigmented female with OK withers, good topline, very good length and position of croup. Good angulation in front though her upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear and, with someone that knew what they were doing, she would show a bit more angulation. She looks to be straight from the front. I can't see her pasterns and feet. Very good substance, nice head and ears. She is a hair heavier than she should be.



Thank you! In the sunlight, you can see her back two ribs. It was so hot out Monday we hid in the shade for these attempts at stacking. I was considering cutting back her food, though, so thank you for the critique!

Adding two more for gait and our blooper


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Fodder said:


> Interesting... her back legs look so straight to me, I know that a better stack would improve this but I’m super interested now to see how much.



Quite a bit. It might not take her from good to excellent, but could maybe move her into very good.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is falling onto her front end and due to her not having a ton of angulation in the rear she is kicking up in back instead of extending the leg. She is actually reaching under herself pretty well behind and has nice reach in front and, despite the steep upper arm, is opening up at the shoulder well.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

lhczth said:


> Quite a bit. It might not take her from good to excellent, but could maybe move her into very good.


I’m not sure if the gait critique is a positive or not. She moves well from what I can see. I love her structure and pigmentation. I’d take a good or very good, if we were to do SV if that’s what you were mentioning. She’s got at least a year to fill out and grow (not sure how much/or if it would change anything) but I love her as she is ?
I have a lot to learn still, and she’s helping me along the way.

Thank you again for the critique!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some is negative (falling on the forehand and kicking up in the rear) and some is positive (good reach).


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Agree with Lisa's critique. This is typical for working lines, she is straight in the shoulder/upper arm, which limits her front reach. She is a couple inches short in her reach, as it should be in line with the end of her nose when fully extended. Also, pretty straight in the rear angulation, again, that is fairly common in working lines, but I prefer that to the over angulation in most show lines. ;-) Overall, a very nicely balanced and pleasant look. I would bet she would receive an SG rating now. Not sure it would reach a V if older and titled, but might be close. Very pretty girl.


----------

